# Your Top 3 Favorite FFA/BHM Fantasies



## charlieversion2 (Oct 20, 2007)

What are your Top 3 Favorite things to do with your FFA/BHM?

Don't just list them out either! I think everyone here wants details


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, i wasn't sure from the title if you meant "fantasies" as in "things we have not done yet", because afterwards you said "favorite things to do" which would indicate "things we have done and like doing."

At any rate:

1. This is obvious, but S-E-X. Let me preface this by saying that I am somebody who can be, and has been attracted to skinny men, but sex with a fat guy has a unique hotness that you are not going to find with a smaller man. I love it when a fat guy is lying on top of me, putting his full weight on me. What excites me is not so much the idea/reality of the fat filling in any spaces or enveloping me, but rather the fact that he's sort of pinning me down and overwhelming me with his bulk. I also love any position that looks or feels different with a fat guy, such as with my legs wrapped around his shoulders so when he's thrusting inside me I can get a good look at his body. It also drives me wild when the guy is on top and holding himself up, but his belly is rubbing against my body. {{{shiver}}}

2. Snuggling. Also totally different with a fat guy. Lying my head on a super broad chest; having free reign on an enormous belly; stroking a pair of thick, chubby hands or the back of a thick neck with extra fat rolls is so hot. There really is more to love, that is not just a euphamism for fat! I love giving back rubs and getting to squeeze nice big handsful of back fat and love handles.

3. Feeding. Ok, yep...I'm one of those. But a big part of it for me is the idea that the guy is ok with being fat. I love cooking for a fat guy and watching him eat, or going out and watching him order something really fattening and not caring what anyone is thinking. I basically love watching a guy be gluttonous. And yes, lust for enjoying food is totally indicative of lust for enjoying ME.


----------



## rachel (Oct 20, 2007)

I write most of my fantasies out into fiction posted here. My desires are simple, if rare. :/

rachel (world's only girl into stuffing, apparently)


----------



## scarcity (Oct 21, 2007)

Ehm....what LoveBHMS said  (except I can't cook :doh


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 21, 2007)

Spend a month driving around the Hebrides, have sex in a caravan, go to Svalbard and see the Aurora Borealis for the solstice. Stuff like that.

My career is doing my head in at the moment, and the weather here is getting cold, so it's probably not surprising that most of the fantasies I'm having at present are of an escapist nature. It's nice to have some eye candy fantasies, but it does help if there's a bit of substance behind it and you can meet someone who likes similar things to you, who you can have and share experiences with. Or maybe I'm just getting old. Or sick of working around shallow people who can't see the joy in sunsets.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooooooh.... a very interesting question Chris, thankyou for posing it. I have several, and they change depending on what mood I'm in...

One of my favourites is with seducing a very fat, rich and arrogant aristocratic man. I have no interest with arrogant men in real life, but some reason it is a major fantasy of mine. He would be wearing a very expensive made to measure suit, have a arrogant swagger about him and expect everything to be just so or else there would be trouble. After a very posh dinner party with him and his toffy friends, where he would gorge himself on all sorts of delacies, I would take him upstairs for port and small talk. I would them proposition him, which would take him by suprise as he would not be accustomed to women throwing themselves at him. We would then enjoy a very passionate evening together 

My second would be a regular gym user who had to keep fit due to his slower metabolism. He would bit a bit of a grunge/rock fan and a guitar player, who would give in and decide to pig out rather than to keep slaving away to keep himself fit. He and I would listen to music together in our spare time and he would strum me songs on his guitar, and slowly but surely he would gain into a fat and happy man (much to the disgust of his super slim sister).

My third is a more recent one, developed from something mentioned to me. It would involve changing rooms and a BHM trying on too tight clothing, as well as getting steamy without being caught by the changing room attendants.

I have many more, but these of three of my current favourites 

Bella xXx

P.s I better point out that these are fantasies I have never acted out, my boyf isn't a BHM so I can only dream!


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 22, 2007)

my fave would be to have a very cute FA come on to me and seduce me, and her taking me out to dinner, show me off to all her friends, who are FA's as well, and all of them dying of jealousy...
After that, you can guess, her giving me a lot of attention, in private, a nice hot shower, a full body rub, mind blowing sex, and to top the night off, an after romp snack, eaten off her glistening body...

that's all I got for now.

Joe


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 22, 2007)

rachel said:


> I write most of my fantasies out into fiction posted here. My desires are simple, if rare. :/
> 
> rachel (world's only girl into stuffing, apparently)



L. (who was lucky enough to act out "Pancakes" in real life and is grateful to Rachel for writing it.)


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 22, 2007)

My three are classics, and thus sadly stereotypical, as far as I can tell:

1. A smart, sweet FFA takes a shine to me, and helps me grow bigger and fatter. We go out in public, her hand resting possessively on the gut she helped build, and enjoy ourselves "immensely". Eventually, we marry, and have a long and happy life together raising a family.

2. I'm captured by an FFA, who keeps me tied to the bed, stuffing me and having her way with me, until she can safely let me up; she's made me too big to fit through the door of the house! Helpless to resist or escape, I become her immense slave of love. (What, you thought only women could write romance-novel-type ideas? For shame!)

3. An FFA witch casts a spell on me, slowly turning me into a creature half-man, half-bear. Despite anything I can do, I become hairier and hairier, fatter and fatter, until I'm her huge, helpless, fat and hairy beast; hers forever.:>

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## anybodys (Oct 23, 2007)

rachel said:


> I write most of my fantasies out into fiction posted here. My desires are simple, if rare. :/
> 
> rachel (world's only girl into stuffing, apparently)



no you're not dear
you're definitely not


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> 2. I'm captured by an FFA, who keeps me tied to the bed, stuffing me and having her way with me, until she can safely let me up; she's made me too big to fit through the door of the house! Helpless to resist or escape, I become her immense slave of love. (What, you thought only women could write romance-novel-type ideas? For shame!)



Nice idea...


----------



## stungunmillie (Oct 28, 2007)

anybodys said:


> no you're not dear
> you're definitely not



Thirded!

I can't think of three specific fantasies at the moment, but I'm captivated by the thought of feeding. I like to imagine feeding a guy by sneaking extra calories into his diet or manipulating him into eating more than he really wants to... of course, I'd never do that to someone without his consent, but there's no harm in thinking about it during private moments.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 29, 2007)

stungunmillie said:


> Thirded!
> 
> I can't think of three specific fantasies at the moment, but I'm captivated by the thought of feeding. I like to imagine feeding a guy by sneaking extra calories into his diet or manipulating him into eating more than he really wants to... of course, I'd never do that to someone without his consent, but there's no harm in thinking about it during private moments.



You have my consent, anytime you want it.


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 29, 2007)

I suppose I've just got the one FFA/BHM fantasy...

I'd really like to find the perfect funny, intellegent, geeky petite little FFA to compliment my vast frame... She dosn't stand any chance of getting her arms around me, but that's how she likes it, her fingers digging into my sides when we hug.. She loves her body pressed against mine, loves the way it feels.. But most of all, she just loves me for me...


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the idea for this thread. I wish more people would post. 

FantasyWell my chubby buddy and I would decide to go for a day hike in the desert. We'd stop to rest as a storm rolls in. Flash flooding would prevent us from hiking back out the way we came in. Wed have to hike out to the other trailhead but since this is longer than we had planned well have to spend the night in the desert and hike out in the morning when it is light again. As experienced hikers we are prepared but both of us are dressed in shorts and t-shirts and concerned about hypothermia. We find a comfy spot to wait out the night. 

Im a little chilly and hoping hell suggest cuddling. My wish comes true. I can feel his warm squishy body against mind and cant help imagine us cuddling naked. I shiver a little and hope he gets the hint. He is too respectful to take advantage of the situation but finally gives in and accepts that some bare front cuddling is going to be necessary to keep me warm through the night. 

I shiver more with anticipation. As he lowers himself over me and our bellies graze each other I suck in my breath with excitement. He doesnt know how hot I think his fat is and immediately pulls away. My usually confident squishy friend babbles an apology for his size and appearance. I reassure him that Im fine and his body doesnt bother me. He calms down and as he lowers himself over me I can feel his hot sexy body completely covering mine and I let out a moan of pleasure. Again, he starts to pull away but I quickly grab his love handles, pull him close and confess just how attracted I am to him. I show him with my hands and words just how sexy I think he is. By the time I'm done showing my appreciation, he has a lot more on his mind than just cuddling. For the rest of the night hypothermia is the least of our concerns. 

The next day we sleep in late and then attempt make the expectedly easy hike out. Not so unfortunately my legs are too weak to make it to the trail head that day. We are forced to spend another blissful night in the desert. 

In reality my favorite thing to do with a BHM is feed him a good homemade meal. Not really a sexual thing for me, it just makes me feel appreciated/satisfied knowing I've made him happy with his favorite meal. Then cuddle on the couch with a good movie. I like having him lay on top of me, facing me with his head on my chest. I love seeing the size comparison of our bodies. I feel so protected and content. It also makes it easy for me to give him a nice shoulder massage and still have his mouth close enough for quick kisses whenever I want. 

Sorry, I don't have a third. I think I've exposed enough of myself for one night. :blush:



Footnote: While hot, naked cuddling is not a good way to stave off hypothermia. It makes for good material in trashy novels but really isn't a good idea, unless its above 50 and you're just using it as an excuse to get naked.


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jul 2, 2008)

My favorite fantasy at the moment involves getting my BF to reinact the subaru advert, and to let me take photos while he is getting all wet and sudsy:wubu:. He has half agreed to it but is making me wait for a sunny day, if he ever mans up and gets the car cleaning kit out i'll post the photos


----------



## topher38 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well its me and a lovely FFA and you are all lovely BTW.. a night time full of stars and a hot tub bottle of wine and us together Mmmmmmmm thats living


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, here goes:

1. The FFA who is interested in me is an elementary school teacher. She is kind of quiet and shy, but a very compassionate, intelligent, loving person. She dresses conservatively and she has good values and she's a real 1950s-ish Susie Q. Homemaker type. Our dates start out cute and harmless, but then one night she invites me over to make dinner for us. 

She presents a whole smorgasbord of food such as freshly-baked and glazed ham, candied sweet potatoes, etc. I eat like a dignified pig and she has her fill, but doesn't eat nearly as much as I do. We end up on the couch where we start cuddling and kissing. As it starts to get kind of hot, she whispers in my ear that she has a secret fantasy of hers that she'd always wanted to fulfill. 

I'm intrigued, so the foreplay goes a little bit further. I kiss her neck and pull her close to me. She fits snugly on top of my belly with her head on my chest. I kiss the top of her head and encourage her to tell me her story. It turns out, she's always wanted to have sex in her classroom after hours. I tell her that that's a normal enough fantasy, but she goes on. She wants us to roleplay. She'll be the beautiful young teacher and I'll be the fat kid in class who is kind of a class clown. We hop in my car and go down to the elementary school. 

She nervously fiddles with her keys to get the door open. We make it inside her classroom and the roleplaying begins. Without going into too much detail... I've been a bad boy and she's keeping me after school. I'm flustered and scared of what my parents will think, but then it turns out she just wants to seduce me. I'm a bumbling idiot and she's the older, experienced woman a la The Graduate. She guides me into making passionate love to her on every desk in the room. After our night of passion, we both share a bag of lollipops on the porch of her house and watch the sunrise.

2. Wow, this is a little graphic... but I always had a huge fantasy of an FFA sitting on my face. I love giving oral, and I think being smothered by her thighs and other things is such a hot mental picture. I just imagine her grabbing the back of my head and stuffing my face forcefully into her while she squirmed around in ecstasy.

3. Food play. A huge fantasy of mine has been covering me and a gal with different food items (cliches like whipped cream, chocolate sauce, honey, etc.) I would love to lick food off a girl's body and have her do the same to me. It gets me really steamy just thinking about it. We could spend hours and hours and hours just finding new places to put food and lick it off.

Wow, hopefully this doesn't offend anyone lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Party ON!


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 2, 2008)

This is going to be funny but how do you FFAs manage to have your BHM on top? I usually avoid that because I usually end up being crushed ... ROTLMAO :blink:

My bf is just 230 lbs so I dunno why that is. I think he might just not be doing a very good job balancing himself when on top, so just to be safe I don't do that a lot


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 2, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> This is going to be funny but how do you FFAs manage to have your BHM on top? I usually avoid that because I usually end up being crushed ... ROTLMAO :blink:
> 
> My bf is just 230 lbs so I dunno why that is. I think he might just not be doing a very good job balancing himself when on top, so just to be safe I don't do that a lot



Hrm.. not sure if there is a trick to it? I simply ADORE the guy on top. I wouldn't want it any other way. I suppose it's all about the arm muscles. A guy who can't lift his weight off at least your lungs.. then perhaps then you'd have problems *gasps for air* but if he can do at least that and the rest of the his weight is mainly lying on your lower body.. it's not that bad.. in fact it's not bad at all.. *purrs*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 2, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> This is going to be funny but how do you FFAs manage to have your BHM on top? I usually avoid that because I usually end up being crushed ... ROTLMAO :blink:
> 
> My bf is just 230 lbs so I dunno why that is. I think he might just not be doing a very good job balancing himself when on top, so just to be safe I don't do that a lot



Well if you're on a bed the matress has enough "give" that you kind of get squished down along with him so he's not just crushing you against a hard surface. Also, his weight should be evenly distributed around your body so it's not like he'd be crushing your lungs or anything like that.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 3, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Ok, i wasn't sure from the title if you meant "fantasies" as in "things we have not done yet", because afterwards you said "favorite things to do" which would indicate "things we have done and like doing."
> 
> At any rate:
> 
> ...



I'll have what she's having.


----------



## Melian (Jul 3, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> This is going to be funny but how do you FFAs manage to have your BHM on top? I usually avoid that because I usually end up being crushed ... ROTLMAO :blink:
> 
> My bf is just 230 lbs so I dunno why that is. I think he might just not be doing a very good job balancing himself when on top, so just to be safe I don't do that a lot




Some of us like to be crushed....:blush:


----------



## Tad (Jul 3, 2008)

Way back when, when I was burying the last of the dinosaurs and had recently discovered sexual fantasy, I was worried that if I fantasized about people I knew, it would twist my perceptions of them. So I decided that I would fantasize about fictional characters, but since there were few that interested me instead I simply ended up creating people for my fantasies. That includes myself, in that in most fantasies Im not me. Occasionally Im an alternate world version of me, if Id decided on this instead of that, or if this thing happened. But usually Im someone else, who may or may not bear much resemblance at all to me. Which is all a preamble to explain that none of these fantasies are things Im pursuing in real life, but they are all things that Ive explored in fantasy, which I thought were hot. (I dont know about top 3 but these are the ones that came to mind first when I wrote this).

The first is really a snippet in time. After extensive foreplay, getting ready for intercourse, and the FFA saying in a flirting/lustful voice You are getting so fat that I really cant be expect you to hold up all that weight with your arms for long. Lets give up on missionary and do something else. And I agree to that. For me this has so much bundled up in it: me being fat and getting fatter, her accepting it and appreciating it, her even encouraging it by suggesting that some things may be too much for me now and that is OK, me being cool with that. It just packs a lot that appeals to me in a few moments of mental video.

The second is longer. On a lazy Sunday afternoon she blindfolds me, maybe even ties my hands to the headboard, and proceeds to spend hours playing with my body. Stroking, kissing, at one point using an ice cube, at another stroking me with a feather, then giving a hard and deep massage to get to the muscles under the fat, at one point writing on my skin and asking me if I can guess what shes saying (but not telling me if Im correct), later using some sort of toy to jiggle all my fattest parts, and so on. Eventually maybe we make love, and my hands get untied. She has to leave before Im awake the next morning. When I finally get up and look at myself I discover that the writing is real. On one mob is written sexy! while the other has a heart around it. My belly is covered with words: hot soft jiggles! love cushion and so on. On one inner thigh it says Kiss here! while on the other it says pudding thighs should be grabbed There are doodles along my upper arms, lusting phrases inscribed on my love handles, hand print outlines on my buttocks, and so on. All in an indelible ink that barely fades in the shower. I dress for work realizing that everything is covered, but somehow still feeling exposed. All day Im hyper aware of those brands of her lust on my body. Finally that evening she undresses me, pretending to be surprised by each word, phrase, and doodle, reading them, tracing them, following the instructions she wrote. By the time she has me stripped and read Im hyper aware of each part of my body and how much she likes it.

The third is from an FFA point of view. Yes, in my fantasies I sometimes take on the other gender (it is fantasy; why be limited?). It is simply having a BHM with a large and soft belly spooning me, his belly smooshing out to cover the small of my back, so warm, soft, and comforting, while his big arm reaches past his belly to lie across my comparatively small waist. When I wiggle a bit I can feel how his fat moves with me, and I feel so small and so thoroughly cuddled that I could stay like that for seemingly forever.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

I fall more into the Dom side of the spectrum.

Even though I have more of an eye for larger women, I'd love to find a submissive, petite FFA who I could just drape over my arm and pet like a kitten. A little arm candy that I can dress up sexily and show off to others. I'd very much enjoy the attention she gets, and the way she reflects on me.

Pulling one out of my "dark and sinister" fantasy book, I'd thoroughly enjoy stealing an FFA from a thin guy. I get along great with other guys, but really weak men bug me. I'm a good listener, it seems, so I have a knack for having people open up to me. Having an FFA talk to me about her problems with her "normal" boyfriend who treats her with white gloves and acts like a pansy among his peers would move me to show her what being with a real man is like.

My main kink is group sex, but I've been in the middle of FFM threesomes, and I find it quite boring. Instead, I'd love to hit the beach with a group of buddies, a few BHMs that I like to drink and play dominoes with. All of our FFA girlfriends and/or wives would be there, tending to us, bringing us beers, snacks, etc. Everybody would simply be enjoying themselves, the girls all flirting with us, sunbathing, swimming, playing volleyball, whatever...just a good time overall. Finally, once night falls, we throw up a bonfire and have our way with our women, one great big orgy free of any sort of jealousy...a bunch of friends just enjoying a bunch of sex.


----------



## Amandy (Jul 3, 2008)

I like dom and sub concepts equally, and these are really in the realm of fantasy and not in the category of "oh yeah, I do this all the time"

1) a BHM pressing me against the wall with his belly and fatness, conquering me physically and using his belly to keep me from getting away (OMFG) and then he fucks my brains out (can I say that here?)
2) poking, teasing, pinching, fondling a BHM that is embarrassed about how much bigger he is than me and but is too shocked to stop me... and then I fuck his brains out (oops, I said it again)
3) having a threeway with a BHM and another FFA, involving some feeding and well, I think at this point you can guess the rest

I feel so so dirty now.:blush:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Amandy said:


> I like dom and sub concepts equally, and these are really in the realm of fantasy and not in the category of "oh yeah, I do this all the time"
> 
> 1) a BHM pressing me against the wall with his belly and fatness, conquering me physically and using his belly to keep me from getting away (OMFG) and then he fucks my brains out (can I say that here?)
> 2) poking, teasing, pinching, fondling a BHM that is embarrassed about how much bigger he is than me and but is too shocked to stop me... and then I fuck his brains out (oops, I said it again)
> ...



*applauds*

No need to blush, nobody's wholesome here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> I fall more into the Dom side of the spectrum.
> 
> Even though I have more of an eye for larger women, I'd love to find a *submissive, petite FFA* who I could just drape over my arm and pet like a kitten. A little arm candy that I can dress up sexily and show off to others. I'd very much enjoy the attention she gets, and the way she reflects on me.



Damn. And I was hoping you would bring something new to the yard.


----------



## Tad (Jul 3, 2008)

A lot of my BHM/FFA fantasies are spelled out in more detail in my stories. Search me up in the stories boards, or link through to my web page and look up my stories. Most of my stories are probably BHM+FA / BBW+FFA stories, which tells you a lot right there I suppose.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 3, 2008)

edx said:


> The second is longer. On a lazy Sunday afternoon she blindfolds me, maybe even ties my hands to the headboard, and proceeds to spend hours playing with my body. Stroking, kissing, at one point using an ice cube, at another stroking me with a feather, then giving a hard and deep massage to get to the muscles under the fat, at one point writing on my skin and asking me if I can guess what shes saying (but not telling me if Im correct), later using some sort of toy to jiggle all my fattest parts, and so on. Eventually maybe we make love, and my hands get untied. She has to leave before Im awake the next morning. When I finally get up and look at myself I discover that the writing is real. On one mob is written sexy! while the other has a heart around it. My belly is covered with words: hot soft jiggles! love cushion and so on. On one inner thigh it says Kiss here! while on the other it says pudding thighs should be grabbed There are doodles along my upper arms, lusting phrases inscribed on my love handles, hand print outlines on my buttocks, and so on. All in an indelible ink that barely fades in the shower. I dress for work realizing that everything is covered, but somehow still feeling exposed. All day Im hyper aware of those brands of her lust on my body. Finally that evening she undresses me, pretending to be surprised by each word, phrase, and doodle, reading them, tracing them, following the instructions she wrote. By the time she has me stripped and read Im hyper aware of each part of my body and how much she likes it.



This is the best thing I have ever heard. You need to win an award for this. It's creative, fun and sexy. *EDX - Simple Epic :bow:*



RobitusinZ said:


> _Quote edited_
> I'd love to hit the beach with a group of buddies, a few BHMs that I like to drink and Chill with. All of our FFA girlfriends and/or wives would be there, tending to us, bringing us beers, snacks, etc. Everybody would simply be enjoying themselves, the girls all flirting with us, sunbathing, swimming, playing volleyball, whatever...just a good time overall. Finally, once night falls, we throw up a bonfire...



Tweaked just a lil... hope you don't mind. But I agree it would rock to know other BHM/FFA couples and totally chilling with them.


----------



## Smite (Jul 3, 2008)

Cocaine nosejobs and a black tambourine.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 3, 2008)

Amandy said:


> I like dom and sub concepts equally, and these are really in the realm of fantasy and not in the category of "oh yeah, I do this all the time"
> 
> 1) a BHM pressing me against the wall with his belly and fatness, conquering me physically and using his belly to keep me from getting away (OMFG) and then he fucks my brains out (can I say that here?)
> 2) poking, teasing, pinching, fondling a BHM that is embarrassed about how much bigger he is than me and but is too shocked to stop me... and then I fuck his brains out (oops, I said it again)
> ...




Oh my...what are the words I am looking for? Ahhh yes...
Marry me!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Tweaked just a lil... hope you don't mind. But I agree it would rock to know other BHM/FFA couples and totally chilling with them.



Heh, the edit's no problem, man. There are lots of cups of different teas, and no one's forced to drink the ones they don't like!


----------



## shirmack (Jul 7, 2008)

Amandy said:


> I like dom and sub concepts equally, and these are really in the realm of fantasy and not in the category of "oh yeah, I do this all the time"
> 
> 1) a BHM pressing me against the wall with his belly and fatness, conquering me physically and using his belly to keep me from getting away (OMFG) and then he fucks my brains out (can I say that here?)
> 2) poking, teasing, pinching, fondling a BHM that is embarrassed about how much bigger he is than me and but is too shocked to stop me... and then I fuck his brains out (oops, I said it again)
> ...



Nice ..........That's really all that can be said to that.


----------



## Koldun (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I'll post one and if I work up the courage, maybe a couple more.

I'd love to completely dominant a plump woman. Force her to prance around in tiny outfits, wear a collar and of course cook and feed me. While she was feeding me, I'd feed her too. We'd try to get each other fat and big - but of course, I'd always be bigger than her. Then I could slap my tummy on her. Then maybe I'd force myself on her or maybe she'd force herself on me, I'm not sure which idea I like better. It would probabaly depend on my mood.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh man I definitely have more than three, but the story "Dealing in Pounds" here on DM by Kosen, I believe, is my favorite for sure.

After that, most of my favorite fantasies revolve around my ex, since he is thus far the only guy I have played out my fantasies with. He's an actor so this is how this fantasy works:

He gets a part in a movie, but the director tells him he has to gain "as much weight as he can" in two months, and if he comes back and it's not enough, he has to keep gaining. So he comes to me, knowing my nature, to help him plump up. So, naturally, I accept the (not very hard) challenge and begin to stuff him with all my home-made brownies, red velvet cakes, cookies, hot fudge, pizza, you name it, tying him down to my bed so he can't move and riding him while forcing more and more food down his throat.
Sorry if that was graphic, I got a little carried away.
And I also do things like sneak in weight gain powder in smoothies when I can and make him wear too small jeans, etc. etc. Also, walking in on him in my apartment/condo/house devouring tons of doughnuts, cakes, cookies on his own volition while I'm not at home/he thinks I'm not coming home for awhile, rubbing his stomach and moaning with epicurean pleasure is key to the fantasy. I won't get into more detail lest I continue to get so graphic :x

The final one is definitely having the guy in denial of his weight gain, eating more and more and refusing to admit that he has gained weight, which means, of course, that there will be no mental block or feeling of necessity to diet to stop him from gaining >:]

Also, from personal experience (I saw this mentioned earlier in the thread) having a guy press his stomach down on you while on top of you and riding you and passionately making out or biting you is possibly one of the most arousing things... ever. I used to beg my ex for it all the time, which meant he got pleasure out of it too 

So those would be my top 3.
Now I'm all hot and bothered


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

I love to do the following with my BHM 

1. Riding him, holding on to his moobs and watching him wobble as I thrust :O
2. Feeding of course! Followed by lots of belly rubs and fondling of his flab :eat2: :wubu:
3. Kissing and Cuddling... lots!


It's hard to choose cos i love all of the things we do together!


----------



## Hole (Dec 28, 2008)

I've always wanted to have sex on the beach, in a nice tent with a mat, candles and soft music playing. I'd also like to not get arrested. I know it sounds cheesy but it's something I fantasize about.

I have this fantasy of sex on a swing too, which I haven't tired out yet. A proper sex swing though, not a school or park swing.. haha.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so much in love with this thread that I want to rip it from my computer screen, spread chocolate on it, and eat it while laying on the remaining laptop as I try to push it through the floor with my weight and thrusts! *too graphic?*

I have no idea where all of you have been all my life, but I'm here and ready for you now. Learning is beautiful; learning about this site and things like this thread? Nirvana. 


I'm 5'10", somewhere in the neighborhood of 350-370 (dunno, don't weigh myself), and fairly well proportioned. I don't have a problem with my body and have been to nudist beaches and camps. So, for an initial fantasy would be a picnic out in the woods, pasture, or beach somewhere. Stripping down, she would sit astride me, possibly laying across my belly as we both ate. Moving into more physical adventures, we'd eventually end with our positions reversed.

Along with plenty of others, I really like the competitive food shows like Top Chef in all its iterations, Chopped, Next Food Network Star, Hell's Kitchen, etc. I'd share those wonderful times with a lovely FFA and reenact the movie Julie and Julia only doing it together. Hey, no one said the fantasies had to be sexual, right? There's no problem that more butter can't help. There, those with imagination can read something intimate into that statement.

Well, a third fantasy? Something new? Sorry, I can't get past the thoughts of finding someone that will put me on the same pedestal that I put them and living out every day honoring, growing, and downright enjoying every moment we can together. (Well, except for gaming nights)


----------



## Rathkhan (Jun 15, 2011)

I enjoy Dom/sub fantasies and relationships (though not exclusively), and I am a huge fan of role play to keep things interesting. I think as far as fantasies, I'd go with:

Being the large helping of BHM beef in an oversized sandwich between two smaller to petite FFAs. I don't need them to be small people, just much smaller than Me. I like to feel bigger than a woman. I am a big dude and I think I have enough of Me to satisfy the cravings of two beauties. 

I am also a huge fan of phone sex, the sound of a woman so intense in my ear, letting her moans, voice, and orgasm buried within my head urging me to explode in orgasmic fury. I think experiencing that with FFA's is a constant and reoccurring fantasy  I can never get enough. 

I think my third offering here is to have a real, and steady relationship with an FFA (not necessarily a feeder, but then I've never experienced it), living together and making a small 2 person family. I haven't been in a relationship in a while, partly due to work keeping me from getting out there, and partly because it's taken Me a while to accept that there is such a thing as an FFA so I haven't really bothered looking. I have had long distance relationships and they work for me a little, but not in any real satisfying way. I know I'm an awesome as hell guy, and I've only recently been able to accept myself for how I look... so I think that's the next step in that evolution.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 15, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I I think experiencing that with FFA's is a constant and reoccurring fantasy  I can never get enough.
> 
> I think my third offering here is to have a real, and steady relationship with an FFA (not necessarily a feeder, but then I've never experienced it), living together and making a small 2 person family. I haven't been in a relationship in a while, partly due to work keeping me from getting out there, and partly because it's taken Me a while to accept that there is such a thing as an FFA so I haven't really bothered looking. I have had long distance relationships and they work for me a little, but not in any real satisfying way. I know I'm an awesome as hell guy, and I've only recently been able to accept myself for how I look... so I think that's the next step in that evolution.



*it's truly beyond your wildest dreams if you HAVE NOT EXPERIENCED it YET

just saying.........  
*


----------



## SanDiega (Jun 15, 2011)

1. Drink Beer
2. Eat Pizza
3. Watch Game of Thrones

My BHM and I pretty much live out this fantasy every weekend.


----------



## xxeell (Jun 16, 2011)

I like it when I'm seen with a hot FFA girl. That makes everybody else wonder why she's with me. I guess what I like is people being jelous of who I'm with.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 16, 2011)

Number one, ultimate: A man who can accept me with all my quirks, faults, good stuff (which seems to definitely outweigh the bad stuff), bad stuff. Someone whom I can share a mutual respect with. Someone who is willing to put as much of themselves into a relationship as I am, and someone who can appreciate moments to themselves as well. Someone who isn't an abusive jackass like most of the people I end up with seem to be in one way or another. I'm not perfect, but dammit, I do my very best to be a kind, hardworking, trustworthy and caring person. Someone who can appreciate that, which overshadows any flaws I may have. 

Number two, not-as-serious: Being pinned. I love this. It is one of my favorite forms of close contact. You've got a belly, use it, dammit.

Number three, which really should probably be number two: Someone who has a sexual appetite, is willing to try things ('cause I generally am), and is willing to give as much as receive. I guess this sort of goes along with the first one, as well.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2011)

Meeting an FFA who is really OK with a guy my size
Meeting an FFA who is really OK with a guy my size
Meeting an FFA who is really OK with a guy my size

But my wife says look but don't touch, so I'd be waisting her time anyway...LOL




xxeell said:


> I like it when I'm seen with a hot FFA girl. That makes everybody else wonder why she's with me. I guess what I like is people being jelous of who I'm with.




This brings back a memory from my college days. I was playing pool with a bunch of guys I did not know, at a party very late in the evening. My roommates ex G/F who was an absolute stunner, and who thought of me as her big brother, walked in...right up to me...kissed me on the cheek... and said out loud "take me home". There were jaws all over the floor.


----------



## xxeell (Jun 16, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> This brings back a memory from my college days. I was playing pool with a bunch of guys I did not know, at a party very late in the evening. My roommates ex G/F who was an absolute stunner, and who thought of me as her big brother, walked in...right up to me...kissed me on the cheek... and said out loud "take me home". There were jaws all over the floor.



Hell Ya. Its moments like that that I like. When no one expects anything of you then they see who your with and all of sudden want something you have. That's awesome.


----------



## dsenart (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd have to say for me I only have one real fantasy. I've never had the feeling of being desired, or chased after. I think I'm an alright looking guy, but I feel that because I'm so fat that women don't want me. That's why most of my relationships are formed online, because I can be myself and let my personality show without fear of judgement. My fantasy would be to find a FFA to chase after me, make me feel attractive, make me feel desired and wanted, to accept me for all that I am.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 16, 2011)

Fantasy number 1: An FFA feeds me so full of greasy pizza and ice cream that I develop malnutrition and eventually asplode.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 16, 2011)

Since reading, learning, and understanding more, I've gotten a new one. I would love to play like I'm flying superman style while mish. Rolling a little left as if I'm turning, then maybe right, or leaning back as if flying up. I'd like to see just how much of this weight and stomach she could take and for how long. 

Now all I need to do is find my magic carpet.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 12, 2012)

Amandy said:


> I like dom and sub concepts equally, and these are really in the realm of fantasy and not in the category of "oh yeah, I do this all the time"
> 
> 1) a BHM pressing me against the wall with his belly and fatness, conquering me physically and using his belly to keep me from getting away (OMFG) and then he fucks my brains out (can I say that here?)
> 2) poking, teasing, pinching, fondling a BHM that is embarrassed about how much bigger he is than me and but is too shocked to stop me... and then I fuck his brains out (oops, I said it again)
> ...




yes please


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 13, 2012)

dsenart said:


> I'd have to say for me I only have one real fantasy. I've never had the feeling of being desired, or chased after. I think I'm an alright looking guy, but I feel that because I'm so fat that women don't want me. That's why most of my relationships are formed online, because I can be myself and let my personality show without fear of judgement. My fantasy would be to find a FFA to chase after me, make me feel attractive, make me feel desired and wanted, to accept me for all that I am.



This is my favorite part of being an FFA......I love making my partner feel desirable and wanted.


----------



## topher38 (Apr 13, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> This is my favorite part of being an FFA......I love making my partner feel desirable and wanted.



yepo that is the best part of having an FFA in your life to feel wanted.


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 13, 2012)

Raw massively intense baby making that straddles the line between love making && angry sex during a stormy day with the windows open so only our body heat && passion keep us warm...


----------

